# neue rst storm super 150mm freeride gabel



## kuehnchenmotors (25. Dezember 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120664099308&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## MadOverTolik (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!
Hast du eventuell den 9mm Adapter rumliegen? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (28. Dezember 2010)

wahr nicht dabei,bei meiner xeno/space wahr der damals dabei


----------

